# Fannie Mae????



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Do any of you have work directly for Fannie Mae???? I am filling out an application? They got to be better than all of the national companies????


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Let me know how it works. If it works. Here in Wisconsin, Cyprexx has the contract for the entire state and has convinced FNMA that they can get the properties serviced for a crappy flat rate.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I will.. I just filled out the app. Didn't get yet. Has any small company ever got them? I don't think I should hold my breath, going up against these big comany it's not going to be easy. I can't take all these national company screwing every one.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Let me know how it works. If it works. Here in Wisconsin, Cyprexx has the contract for the entire state and has convinced FNMA that they can get the properties serviced for a crappy flat rate.


Same here in Kentucky! crappy flat rate


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I work direct for Fannie and all is well. FNMA doesnt do P&P direct unless your a big National. We are a SAMS vendor and an approved/certified mold remediator. SAMS work generally is low pay since they "dont want good work" but cheap work... I love seeing those countertops with a 2" drop in 12'.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I work direct for Fannie and all is well. FNMA doesnt do P&P direct unless your a big National. We are a SAMS vendor and an approved/certified mold remediator. SAMS work generally is low pay since they "dont want good work" but cheap work... I love seeing those countertops with a 2" drop in 12'.


how would a person become a SAMS Vendor for them?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> how would a person become a SAMS Vendor for them?


First thing anyone needs to do is lower their standards, and drop their expectations. :whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

3rd would be to accept such low pay on the jobs that you can only afford to sleep nights out of town in the houses you are working on. 

No running water, no heat, no electric, no shower, no working bathroom.

Don't believe me??? There are members on this site that have witnessed SAMS vendors doing this. MORE THAN ONCE.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

Sadly with your situation it will never happen. 

FM is not looking to hire locals to cover a few zips, they want a COMPANY to handle the entire state. Top to bottom and everything in between! There is a reason the Nats charge you 4-15% for early pay, they are waiting 90-120 days for payment and most likely on 7 digit $$ figure amounts :whistling2:

You already said you were broke and waiting on AMS's paycheck, some how I doubt you could carry a state :blink:

$$ amounts for work are going down monthly, both for the national and that trickles down to the sucker doing the actual work.

Get out before they drag you to bankruptcy, divorce, alcoholism or suicide!

We only do routines, monthly cleaning and periodic lawn care ONLY... NEVER AN INITIAL! After 3 years my BP is stage 2 hypertension; I don't eat or sleep, my lady hates me and that is just how it effects my body and life... Now the hit the wallet takes... WELL after insurance, labor fees, taxes, supplies and keeping my equipment running I am lucky to average $10.00 a hour. 12 hour days in the field, 4 more at the PC every night 

Find a better place for your skills to be used; either at a job or move to commercial/residential stuff if you want to be your boss... In the end it will be less hours, less stress and hopefully more money, more sleep and over all better body and mind health :thumbup:

Knowing we are shuttering our doors Nov 30th... AMS has still not re-assigned a single property. I have a feeling we will forfeit our Nov invoice, but knowing it is almost over is like having a 300lb monkey off my back!

:notworthy:

Good luck!


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure what to do...I have been looking for a job but have not had any luck.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS, if a bread store was losing money on every package of "Brand X" Arabian dinner rolls they sold, most folks would cut the reorders and stock with something new, say, something tasty like cream cheese cinnamon rolls.
If you are good at what you do, you don't need another job, you just need better customers.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> ALS, if a bread store was losing money on every package of "Brand X" Arabian dinner rolls they sold, most folks would cut the reorders and stock with something new, say, something tasty like cream cheese cinnamon rolls.
> If you are good at what you do, you don't need another job, you just need better customers.


Damn... I have a gluten issue.. No wonder :whistling2:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

When I researched working direct for FNMA I was told you had to be in business for four years, have at least four full time employees, a minimum $200,000 annual payroll, be willing and able to take on a massive coverage area and have all the necessary insurance. 

Once you have all that you go on a waiting list that is currently between 4 and 8 years out depending on who you talk to. 

I did not pursue it any further.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh wow. It's sad I really like what I do. It's just sucks all these company screw you! Making you wait 60 days to get paid. Wtf


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 3rd would be to accept such low pay on the jobs that you can only afford to sleep nights out of town in the houses you are working on.
> 
> No running water, no heat, no electric, no shower, no working bathroom.
> 
> Don't believe me??? There are members on this site that have witnessed SAMS vendors doing this. MORE THAN ONCE.


Hell the SAMS out of Spokane WA sent a crew over here 250 miles one way to paint and roof a house. They spent a week living in the house. Win baby wanted the house they forgot about the fridge line and ended up flooding the room below it. sheet Rock fell of the ceiling and everything.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Hell the SAMS out of Spokane WA sent a crew over here 250 miles one way to paint and roof a house. They spent a week living in the house. Win baby wanted the house they forgot about the fridge line and ended up flooding the room below it. sheet Rock fell of the ceiling and everything.


Classic!
Fannie Mae must be proud!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I had a SAMS vendor put on a similiar show at one of my*



mtmtnman said:


> Hell the SAMS out of Spokane WA sent a crew over here 250 miles one way to paint and roof a house. They spent a week living in the house. Win baby wanted the house they forgot about the fridge line and ended up flooding the room below it. sheet Rock fell of the ceiling and everything.


routine properties, these guys did horrible work, big white bead of silicone on the tan floor/brown baseboard joint, all sorts of dirt and bumps under the new vinyl floor, nasty counter top work. 
They tried to blame me for their leak and drywall falling down. 
Those clowns were barking up the wrong tree, my photos of their truck, their work, my last inspection, and me shutting of power to the well pump after my de-win made them look pretty bad, I then got a pile of work orders approved at pretty good rates to back charge them.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have had this happen to me in the past. I showed up to do a service and found the vendor and his wife redoing the floors. He said they could not afford a hotel and had been dropped off to do the job so they had no way to get to a hotel so they tossed a air mattress on the floor and had a crock pot with chicken cooking in it on the counter top. 

He begged me to not report them. It was obvious they were terrified I would call in on them. 

I put them at ease and took the pics I needed to get paid and left. 

They did an amazing job and left the house spotless. I wish the other flooring vendors in my area were half as professional.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

In my P&P "good days" we always stayed inside homes.:blink:

Had a mow route that went 700 miles and 4 days. Had every house "spotted" that was safe and ready (water & Heat/ac on). 

1 house everyone, including me, refused to sleep in after the 1st night...it was dang haunted!!! Can't say I believed in that stuff till this house appeared on our list for 2 years...Nobody would buy the place. It was a decent 4 bdr home and was at the right price BUT everyone knew this place was haunted BUT US!! :blink:

Did a multiple day eviction at a beautiful place that was a refurbished barn. Had a sound recording studio. On 20 acres with 2 big fully stocked ponds. We told Realtor we were staying on site to "protect" the goodies :innocent: He showed up on night 2 while we were BBQ freshly caught fish from the fully stocked ponds and laughed. 30 minutes later he came back with a case of brews (for the crew) and 2 big steaks for the grill and sat out on the deck for 4 hours shooting the poop. Had a great time. We felt sorry for the homeowner since she had no place to go and no way to rent a moving truck SO being nice guys we paid U-Haul for the Hippie Lady to rent a box truck (paid cash for 3 days thankfully) and she packed it full and left. 30 days later U-Haul called wanting that truck returned....:whistling2: They found her in New Mexico sleeping inside the truck 3 months later. Sure glad we didn't sign for the truck!!!! :thumbsup:

Loved sleeping in those foreclosed homes. Heck a buddy of mine STILL goes on vacations across the country sleeping in foreclosures. There was a book out that told everyone where to find the good places to stay....


----------

